# AMAZON GIFT CARD



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Morning,
Emailed this morning about my Amazon Card, received a response that it is in the mail today. I am not to sure about this. Has anyone ever received their $150.00 gift card ???????????????????????


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Good Morning,
> Emailed this morning about my Amazon Card, received a response that it is in the mail today. I am not to sure about this. Has anyone ever received their $150.00 gift card ???????????????????????


$150?! Do you have a screenshot of the promo? Many of us in Los Angeles still aren't sure if they are going to keep their word on the $50 cards we were promised. Sorry to say that I don't think they will follow through on $150, if they didn't with $50. But anything can happen in this crazy new world, maybe we can petition Obama before his last day in office. haha..


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll look and see if I can find it. If I can I will post it​


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> $150?! Do you have a screenshot of the promo? Many of us in Los Angeles still aren't sure if they are going to keep their word on the $50 cards we were promised. Sorry to say that I don't think they will follow through on $150, if they didn't with $50. But anything can happen in this crazy new world, maybe we can petition Obama before his last day in office. haha..


I notice he driving in SF gets paid more. I wonder if Amazon knows that in such a high tech city they have to pay more to attract drivers.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> I'll look and see if I can find it. If I can I will post it​


Its $50, not $150 here https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/etc/5818228070.html 
someone has to date with Bezos to get a $150 GC lol


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes I drive in San Francisco.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Yes I drive in San Francisco.


Nice! Well, I hope those bastards pay you out. So far, nothing here in L.A.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

We've got a few more days before the offer expires... I'm going to give them until the second week of Nov to send it out or I think we should all rage on them.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

sweatypawz said:


> We've got a few more days before the offer expires... I'm going to give them until the second week of Nov to send it out or I think we should all rage on them.


.............. and how we gonna rage on them?


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> .............. and how we gonna rage on them?


Steal all the packages till we get to our $50 worth! Just kidding....!


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

I received this on the 19th when I asked about the gc.



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for delivering with Amazon Flex.
> 
> ...


That same day I received the email about not being eligible.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> I received this on the 19th when I asked about the gc.
> 
> That same day I received the email about not being eligible.


Did it arrive "later today"?


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

sweatypawz said:


> Did it arrive "later today"?


Nope. Only thing I received was the auto reply others are getting.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Nope. Only thing I received was the auto reply others are getting.


Those savages!


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Well I have not received my Amazon Card that was suppose to be delivered today. Why am I not surprised. I hope just because I am a woman that they do not think I am stupid. Now if there is even such a thing, why did they not mention it before I emailed them. I will be on them until I get it.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

A guy who works in the warehouse says they are shipping them. There are just so many workers, that they're getting sent out late. He said it should be within the month.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> A guy who works in the warehouse says they are shipping them. There are just so many workers, that they're getting sent out late. He said it should be within the month.


lol its clear they arent ganna pay out this gift card

the gift cards were supposed to be "e-mailed" not a physical gift card im guessing the warehouse guy was BSing you to get you to keep quiet


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

ubermonkey said:


> lol its clear they arent ganna pay out this gift card
> 
> the gift cards were supposed to be "e-mailed" not a physical gift card im guessing the warehouse guy was BSing you to get you to keep quiet


I overheard it. I didn't ask cause I personally don't care for it. I never get my hopes up about things like this haha


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Well I have not received my Amazon Card that was suppose to be delivered today. Why am I not surprised. I hope just because I am a woman that they do not think I am stupid. Now if there is even such a thing, why did they not mention it before I emailed them. I will be on them until I get it.


I pretty sure that they don't think you are stupid because you are a woman. Now, for demanding a gift card 3 days after your first block.....


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just got an email with my electronic gift card info...Yay!



Thanks for delivering with Amazon Flex!

We look forward to you delivering smiles again! Your Amazon.com Gift Card Claim code for completing your first delivery block is listed below.

It can be redeemed by logging into amazon.com and selecting Gift Cards & Registry and then the option for Redeem a Gift Card.

Claim Code:
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> Just got an email with my electronic gift card info...Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is AWESOME


----------



## Palestar (May 7, 2016)

I haven't received mine either. Wrote them an email 3 days ago and still no reply.


----------



## Palestar (May 7, 2016)

Does anyone have another address for contacting Amazon? Still not a single e-mail reply and no gift card.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

raiders44 said:


> Just got an email with my electronic gift card info...Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! When did you complete your block? Did my first block last Wednesday, hoping to get the gift card soon


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Nice! When did you complete your block? Did my first block last Wednesday, hoping to get the gift card soon


That goin to take awhile. I did my first block like 3weeks ago, and today I received an email that giftcard is on it way.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Palestar said:


> Does anyone have another address for contacting Amazon? Still not a single e-mail reply and no gift card.


On the west coast, I think this address might work:
10333 El Camino Real, Atascadero, CA 93422

Somebody in there at least might have an better answer than Partner Support...

Also note: since visiting hours are from 8:15am to 1:45pm daily,
this is probably also the best time to call with questions.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Hell yeah, just got the email. They said it should arrive no later than the 13th through email.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Hell yeah, just got the email. They said it should arrive no later than the 13th through email.


Now come to the part where I'm afraid, If I place an order, will I have to deliver it to my own house. LOL


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Nice! When did you complete your block? Did my first block last Wednesday, hoping to get the gift card soon


You did it on the last day! expect a month of anxiety. haha.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

RGV said:


> Now come to the part where I'm afraid, If I place an order, will I have to deliver it to my own house. LOL


Make sure to mark it undeliverable, if you are not home to answer the door.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I got an email last week said I would receive it in 2 days never received it


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

RECEIVED MY $150.00 gift card link in the mail. Followed the instructions and now I have $150.00 gift card in my Amazon.Com 
account. What a shock this was I am now a happy lady


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Received the link for my gift card, I was surprised $150.00, just like they said. Great to work in San Francisco


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Received the link for my gift card, I was surprised $150.00, just like they said. Great to work in San Francisco


Congrats! So where we are going for Dinner????


----------



## Palestar (May 7, 2016)

Has anyone even received a reply from their Customer Service?? I've sent 5 e-mails over the last 9 days and they haven't responded to a single one.

Is there a different address I should be using?? This is getting really annoying. Their support is even worse than Uber, which is saying a lot!


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Palestar said:


> Has anyone even received a reply from their Customer Service?? I've sent 5 e-mails over the last 9 days and they haven't responded to a single one.
> 
> Is there a different address I should be using?? This is getting really annoying. Their support is even worse than Uber, which is saying a lot!


it will take close to the month. I think most of us received them already. Mine took 3 weeks from first block to receive the acknowledgement email then gift card next day.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Is this still a thing? I don't remember seeing anything about Amazon gift card when I signed up.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KILLERST said:


> Is this still a thing? I don't remember seeing anything about Amazon gift card when I signed up.


you are in DC where flex has been going on for a while, when they launched in Cali earlier this year they promised amazon gift cards to attract drivers.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

Who to email for this?

I contacted flex Amazon and they send me responses telling me they have no Idea what I'm saying.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KILLERST said:


> Is this still a thing?


No. This is a thing:










And so is this:










And these:


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I just got my gift card too 9 hours ago.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> I just got my gift card too 9 hours ago.


So, what are you going to do with it? Order something, and deliver to your own address?


----------



## ubaba (Jun 19, 2016)

I was promised a $150 gift card too if I completed my first trip before 11/13/2016. I completed mine on 10/24/2016. Waited one week. Nothing came in. Emailed Amazon. They reply saying they will email it to me in a week. Another week has gone and still nothing. Emailed them again but no response this time. I think I been tricked.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> That is AWESOME


Just got one today too. The one positive on this horrible day.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Lildono said:


> Just got one today too. The one positive on this horrible day.


Second positive is that you are still alive and that is the big one Thanks Lord!


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

ubaba said:


> I was promised a $150 gift card too if I completed my first trip before 11/13/2016. I completed mine on 10/24/2016. Waited one week. Nothing came in. Emailed Amazon. They reply saying they will email it to me in a week. Another week has gone and still nothing. Emailed them again but no response this time. I think I been tricked.


In about 3 weeks it should arrive


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

3 weeks?! why is it advertised in 1 week, if it takes 3!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> 3 weeks?! why is it advertised in 1 week, if it takes 3!


You are more than welcome to ask this question from very talented, trained, hard working, analytic thinker customer service reps here:
[email protected]


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> 3 weeks?! why is it advertised in 1 week, if it takes 3!


That's just how long it took me to get mine. So I figured there's so many people getting them that it's going to take time I never believe the hype


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> That's just how long it took me to get mine. So I figured there's so many people getting them that it's going to take time I never believe the hype


Just received mine as well....about a 2.5 week wait, 1st shift Oct 27...received gc claim code today Nov 12.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> Just received mine as well....about a 2.5 week wait, 1st shift Oct 27...received gc claim code today Nov 12.


Glad u got it.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Did my first block last Saturday. Received Amazon gift card today! Yippie!

Wow, only 7 days!


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

First block October 30th (which was the deadline)....... just received it


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> First block October 30th (which was the deadline)....... just received it


Mine was extended to Nov 19th since I never finished signing up.

I kept getting emails to finish my sign up with the extension mentioned.

I think all the new drivers got that extension.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> Mine was extended to Nov 19th since I never finished signing up.
> 
> I kept getting emails to finish my sign up with the extension mentioned.
> 
> I think all the new drivers got that extension.


Some in my area were extended to the 13th, but unfortunately I started the training videos too soon and wasn't offered the extension.

Kinda glad I got it over with especially since you have to babysit the app now just to get a block


----------



## ubaba (Jun 19, 2016)

Got my code by email about a week now. As soon as I received the code, no blocks are available anymore. I had to check my phone every minute to catch the block. The worst thing is, blocks are now only for two hours in San Francisco. Means I spend more time checking my phone then I actually work. LOL


----------

